# upper quad injection site



## gruesome (Oct 9, 2003)

For years I used to inject in the glutes, but the injection site was starting to get quite hard, so I switched to the quads. Yesterday I went throught a vein and it bled quite a lot. I did aspirate first. Now I'm wondering if I'm injecting in the right area. For the right quad, I divide the leg into three and inject in the right outer half of the top third (if that makes sense)

Any tips?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2003)

You've been injecting in the same spot for years, is that what you mean to say? You should be rotating man, two sites is not enough for constant injections, it is getting hard because you have major scar tissue buildup. You can actually induce cancer if you keep doing that.

www.spotinjections.com

My legs are lean enough that I can see most of my veins, you will have to get to know your own body however.


----------



## gruesome (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for the link and advice. I am not lean enough to see veins, but I will learn where they are the hard way.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2003)

You can try to feel around for nerves, but veins are somewhat hit or miss. Every now and again I nick one and get some dark blood coming out, probably happened twice so far. I remember one persons story of having it shoot out onto the bathroom floor, now that must have been freaky.


----------



## gruesome (Oct 9, 2003)

Mudge, excuse my ignorance, but why would anyone want to inject in all the sites listed on spotinjections? Is there a benefit to doing this? Surely an injection doesnt affect the local muscle more then the others?

One of my buddies injects some kind of oil into his biceps and triceps at those sites and his arms have swelled to 22". Not something I would do personally, dont believe its safe long term, but I was just wondering...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2003)

If its an oil that sits there for a good period of time that would be synthol, it lasts around 3 months or so.

Biceps I have never done and I dont look forward to it, alot of nerves there, it is suggested you try to hit the peak , but again I have not done biceps.

You dont have to use all the sites, but if for example you were on a prop/fina cycle or worse yet, suspension, you would need to rotate amongst many sites to avoid extreme scar tissue buildup which CAN be unhealthy due to _constant localized cell disturbance._


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2003)

use your medial deltoids.


----------



## oden (Feb 24, 2011)

no more quads for me! delts dont hurt-but I just want to simplfy the whole prosess once a week in the butt from now on!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 24, 2011)

Glutes, Delts, Quads for me...

Did biceps once... hated it.  Same for ventro glute

I figured with 6 sites to rotate I'm ok even with eod injections for one 12-15 weeks cycle/year


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

oden said:


> no more quads for me! delts dont hurt-but I just want to simplfy the whole prosess once a week in the butt from now on!



Dude that's what this thread is about if you continously inject in the same spot it will cause scaring and eventually other issues. I remember these old juicers at the first gym I trained at, a long time ago told me they had so much scar tissue they had to basically stab the needle in with force to bust through the knots in there asses! Could be bullshit but sounds intense!


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Dude that's what this thread is about if you continously inject in the same spot it will cause scaring and eventually other issues. I remember these old juicers at the first gym I trained at, a long time ago told me they had so much scar tissue they had to basically stab the needle in with force to bust through the knots in there asses! Could be bullshit but sounds intense!


 Not bullshit...it happens. What you need to do is find another injection site like your glutes. I had developed scare tissue on both sides of my glutes. I was able to inject into it without feling anything, but I had to press hard on the plunger in order for my gear to go in. I alternate between my Delts and Quads and the scare tissue on my Glutes is starting to go away. Iyt will go away if you stop injecting there for about 2-3 months


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya I had some hard knots a few years ago and just stopped glutes all together and went to quads and delts and now I rotate all of them to give each spot plenty of time to heal up.


----------



## oden (Feb 25, 2011)

yep you guys are right-Ill mix it up-I tried the quad yesterday and hit the roof!! must a hit somthing.


----------

